# Ceramic Tube Heaters



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Can someone point me to an example of a ceramic tube heater on the web, fittings (if separate) please? I've heard them mentioned as being good, chep, and available in DIY stores.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Are these what you're after:

Tubular Heaters

Tubular Heaters - HSDOnline


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah - thems the things. Prices, compact size and wattage looks to be a better option to a CHE, but does anyone know what the heat output is like? I imagine they would make excellent background heaters - I assume they are safe to be in close contact to wood whilst operational?

Dave


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ive seen alot of pet shops use them. most ppl put them across the back horizontally and build a cage around it. iggies and burmese pythons usually sit on the cage. dont think they are too bad to run either (cost wise) and can be connected up to a thermostat. you'll prob pay around £15 for one. you usually find them in little diy stores.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

All I was thinking is that a CHE is tiny, a 150W costs about 20.00. If a 60W tubular heater (being a foot long costing half as much) emits even just half of the heat the CHE does then it will be a better investment.

I was just thinking with my monitors to have one running half the length of the viv, attached to the ceiling. Website states it is designed for wall or floor mounting but doesn't go on to list any reasons why you can't attach it to a ceiling (save for the obvious logic that in a room the ceiling is too high up for anyone to benefit from the heat output).


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Although I've never used them I'd imagine that they'd be best used with some kind of reflector if ceiling mounted - would probably give a similar kind of heat to the reptile radiators.


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking along those lines. You can buy a 50x25cm steel plate from B&Q for 4.00 so perhaps that would be the way to go - would also protect the wood from the heat.

Dave


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

I use a two foot tube heater as background heat in a 4 ft viv and it's great. I have a guard fitted and my boas will lie on top of the guard for a gentle warm up in the evening. Reccommended but you MUST have it guarded.
Bought mine here with a guard but had to make an end piece which was simple. Tubular Heaters


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back up... have only just seen it 

Are tubular heaters variable ? for example, If I fitted one to a dimming thermostat would this work or are they on/off affairs like heat mats ?

I am thinking of these for my adult rat snakes.

Steve.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

you can use a thermostat :smile:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

basky said:


> you can use a thermostat :smile:


Yes... but do they work with Dimming Thermostats ? IE is the heat given off controllable by the amount of power supplied ? or does it need to be a pulse stat ?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I know its a slightly different inviroment, but I use these in my incubators.

A single 12" 55W tube keeps a 3' tall 2' *2' fridge at 30c with +/- 1 c and is hardly on now. thats running on a simple stat, not a pulse or dimmer

I would have thought a pulse will be fine, as the elements heat the oil inside, so a pulse just means its not being heated all the time. Not sure about a dimmer as I dont know if they need a set current to work, sorry !


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Yes... but do they work with Dimming Thermostats ? IE is the heat given off controllable by the amount of power supplied ? or does it need to be a pulse stat ?


sorry but i have no idea, i'd imagine so but not definantly sure.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I run mine on a pulse but I see no reason why it wont work on a dimmer as long as the wattage of the heater is high enough for the stat, most tubes will be high enough.
I will try 1 of mine on a dimmer to verify for you.


----------



## welsh_gecko (Mar 12, 2007)

im currently building a tortoise garden house and was thinking about using these as underfloor heating - will this work or should i put it wall mounted behind a guard?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i'd be a bit worried about it being under the floor. seems a bit of a fire hazard. best bet would be to have it on the wall with a cover.


----------

